
The Hard Truths About Freelancing and Self-Employment - bhartzer
https://www.jlh-marketing.com/random-musings/the-hard-truths-about-freelancing-and-self-employment
======
bhartzer
I went out on my own a few years ago. But have been planning it for about 10
years, building up my personal branding and my client base.

My best advice is that being organized and having a system in place (like for
billing, invoicing, etc.) will save you a lot of time and headaches.

Tax situations vary greatly--and it can depend on the State where you're
located. What's a must is that you get a CPA who can navigate you through
those muddy waters.

